# Weird feeling "rib/lump" near the last rib on my 13wk old pup?



## MHarvey124 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi all. I just got home from work and my 13wk old GSD has this weird protruding lump that feels like a rib at the very back of his rib cage toward his rear-end. 

My sister-in-law and her full grown husky just showed up today as well as they will be staying with us through Thanksgiving. 

The dogs haven't been playing really rough but Remington is a lot smaller than the husky. 

I've done some searching on the net and I think its just a "floating rib" but I haven't had a dog in the last 8 years and my dog growing up never seemed to have this issue. 

I've already called the emergency vet and they said to bring him in if he is in pain or acting abnormal which he is not. He's perfectly happy and running around and playing. He doesn't wince or whine if I touch it (he does like to chew my arm like normal though! ouch!).

I'm going to call my normal vet tomorrow and see if I can get him in for a quick check. Just wondering if you guys have any insights or advice on this.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

It's normal to be able to see that when they're young. If he's not painful and acting normal then my guess it that it's probably just the floating rib. Do you have any pics?


----------



## MHarvey124 (Sep 26, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> It's normal to be able to see that when they're young. If he's not painful and acting normal then my guess it that it's probably just the floating rib. Do you have any pics?


Day we got Remington:









Week 9:










Week 12/13:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cute pup! I like the darker color of his front paws in that last picture.


----------

